# Harmony list button on Premiere



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

So I just got a Premiere to replace one of my Tivo HDs and so far the HD interface is fine. About as fast as the SD interface on the TivoHD, though the interface has a buggy feel to it when you're moving through screens (it shows an old screen for a split second at times).

Anyway, I like the HD interface but when I press the list command button on my Harmony One, it goes to the Now Playing List in the SD interface. The only way I can get to the My Shows list in the HD interface is via the menus. Does this happen for other people? It's kind of annoying as I like the HD interface. In the interests of full disclosure, I haven't yet changed the model number on the harmony setup to the Premiere from the HD so that might have something to do with it but I doubt it. I really hope there's a one button way to get to the my shows list in the HD interface.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

Interesting, I didn't know there was a IR command for the Now Playing List, SD or HD. I manually programmed every button from the TiVo remote to ensure there would be no issues. Since the TiVo remote doesn't have a Now Playing List button, what you have is a undocumented feature.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

robm15 said:


> Interesting, I didn't know there was a IR command for the Now Playing List, SD or HD. I manually programmed every button from the TiVo remote to ensure there would be no issues. Since the TiVo remote doesn't have a Now Playing List button, what you have is a undocumented feature.


It was in the Harmony remote commands list for the TivoHD. I'll have to check the Premiere commands list tonight. The Directv Tivo remotes had the list button. The fact that the standard remotes don't have a list button has always boggled my mind. It's probably the most important button on the remote outside of trick-play buttons. A Tivo is about recording and then watching your shows. Why would you not have a button on the remote that goes straight to your list of recorded shows. I don't get it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been using the list command for many years with my Harmony remotes and previously with my DirecTV TiVo remotes.. but I don't use it with the Premiere because I don't want to view the list with the SD menu. 
I hit the TiVo button with my Harmony and then I go to the my shows List.

The less SD menus I have to see the better.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Doesn't pressing the Tivo button twice in a row give you the Now Playing list in the HD interface?


----------



## JTalbert (Jan 1, 2001)

The list button goes all the way back to the Sony TiVo from 2000. It was an "exclusive" feature of the Sony remote. But the command worked with standard TiVo's. Since the function is a carryover feature from years ago and with the now playing list is a HD screen and the older SD list is still available I doubt TiVo will update the os to allow a direct remote call to the list. I hope they do. I love the list button as well. Have been a fan of it for 10 years now.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I've been using the list command for many years with my Harmony remotes and previously with my DirecTV TiVo remotes.. but I don't use it with the Premiere because I don't want to view the list with the SD menu.
> I hit the TiVo button with my Harmony and then I go to the my shows List.
> 
> The less SD menus I have to see the better.


I agree about the menus but the less buttons I have to press to get to the list the better. It's really not very difficult for Tivo to update/create a one button list solution in the HD interface. Again, it's the most common usage of a DVR's interface; go to the list and watch a recorded show. Wouldn't they want to make that as simple as possible.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

plazman30 said:


> Doesn't pressing the Tivo button twice in a row give you the Now Playing list in the HD interface?


I miss the direct list button as well. I "upgraded" from an HD to a Premier and found that you are correct, the quickest way to get to the list is by pressing the TiVo button twice. Harmony does not have a direct "List" button that works on the premier HD menus.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

gespears said:


> I miss the direct list button as well. I "upgraded" from an HD to a Premier and found that you are correct, the quickest way to get to the list is by pressing the TiVo button twice. Harmony does not have a direct "List" button that works on the premier HD menus.


With the harmony though you could just program a macro that presses the TiVo button twice.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

shorties said:


> With the harmony though you could just program a macro that presses the TiVo button twice.


But that won't work if you're already in the menu.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> But that won't work if you're already in the menu.


Yep, the macro would have to be LiveTV > TiVo > TiVo to ensure getting to the correct menu.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I agree about the menus but the less buttons I have to press to get to the list the better. It's really not very difficult for Tivo to update/create a one button list solution in the HD interface. Again, it's the most common usage of a DVR's interface; go to the list and watch a recorded show. Wouldn't they want to make that as simple as possible.


I agree but the Premiere has been out 9 months or so now and there is no change with those menus. Maybe it will be a one year birthday present for the Premiere?


----------



## ckoralsps (Sep 15, 2011)

workaround: 

I thought you could just load the original TIVO remote and then add it to the activity, but since it is not playing an active roll it excludes it from the activity profile. Whatever...


The work around is to grab a junky learnable remote, load the harmony with an old tcd-4 (series II for example). Then teach the junky remote. Then go into the new premier xl harmony remote and learn it back. Leap frog it over  

no... I have not done it yet. I will tomorrow. If it fails, I will jump on here and let you know.

and yes.... I am aware of the age of the post, but I did not see that a work around has been instituted. If it has, please post and let me know.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

robm15 said:


> Interesting, I didn't know there was a IR command for the Now Playing List, SD or HD. I manually programmed every button from the TiVo remote to ensure there would be no issues. Since the TiVo remote doesn't have a Now Playing List button, what you have is a undocumented feature.


Thats why I have replaced all of the HD tivo remotes and now all of the premiere remotes with the remotes for the old Directv tivo HR10-250 available on ebay. It has a list button and an exit button. After all of these years it is still superior. I go to my recordings in one button press and exit any command or menu system in one button press.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use the list button with my Harmony remotes. At one time the list button sent it to the SD menu but it goes straight to the HD menu. No idea where I got the list button from for my harmonys for each tiVo. I've had it on the display for years.
One day I need to go into the harmony software and add the zoom button.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I had the list button on my Harmony remote when I had a tivo HD. When I got the Premier it worked with that. I did not have to do anything. I also have to add zoom. It is the only reason my Tivo Remote is still on my coffee table


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

randyb359 said:


> I had the list button on my Harmony remote when I had a tivo HD. When I got the Premier it worked with that. I did not have to do anything. I also have to add zoom. It is the only reason my Tivo Remote is still on my coffee table


Funny, I'm in the same situation. Been meaning to add that zoom button for months now. One of these days I'll do it.

I'm not sure exactly when but early in 2011 Tivo updated the feature so that the list command goes to the HD interface version of the list.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks to this (old) discussion. I've been updating and tweaking my Harmony One remote, so I just dug out an old DirecTiVo remote I had, and taught the IR command for "List" to my Harmony. Seems to work well, and yes, takes me to the NP List in HD on my TiVo Premiere. :up:

Now I'm wondering what _other_ lesser-known IR commands or shortcuts (ie: sequences) are out there so I can add them as custom buttons...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just got the XL4 (replacing an S3) and, before I got it, I had added it to my device list for my Harmony One. However, the button choices in that device are MUCH fewer than for my S3. I just got my XL4 Monday and just continued using the Harmony One activity that uses my S3 device (and not the XL4 device). In the Harmony database, there is a command that goes straight to the NPL, and with the XL4 that same command takes you to the NPL in HD. I've decided to just use the old activity and I tweaked a few settings and added the color buttons (had to "teach" them to the One). Works fine...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Does your Harmony One have a customized button on the LCD screen for the the "TiVo" command, that has a TiVo logo for the icon? A smaller, pixellated version of this:










I could have sworn I used to have that, but I removed it when I mapped the "TiVo" command to the "Menu" hard button.

Now I wish I hadn't removed it, because I can't get it back. The only graphics I have for customized buttons are Red, Green, Yellow, Blue, Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down.

I sure would love to be able to add/modify our own graphics for these buttons, like we can for Favorite Channels.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fofer - I don't have the TiVo command programmed to the LCD screen; it's always been programmed to the "Menu" hard button like you have....

However, same as you, the Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down and all four color buttons have custom icons...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks, Bierboy.

Now I'm wondering if perhaps I'm just crazy, and never really had that TiVo logo for an icon on the LCD screen, and was just imagining it, after a long evening of Harmony command tweaking! 

That would make me feel better actually... rather than deal with the frustration that I inadvertently deleted it and couldn't get it back because Harmony removed it from their server due to some trademark issues (or whatever.)


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never seen that icon, but it would be nice to have.

I've always found it odd that the icon is based on the label rather than the command


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Agreed. It also seems like a glaring, disappointing omission that we can't just upload our own images for any old command we wanted. I mean, we can do it for Favorite Channels, but we can't do it for often-used IR commands? We have a nice color screen on these remotes, it sure would be nice to pretty up the "soft" buttons with graphics we create, download, and/or select.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The list button works fine in the HDUI for me. I only started using the HDUI with the most recent update, perhaps they fixed it and no one noticed?

I don't really use the list button, but it's there and it works.

Dan


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Is the list button only on the HD Tivo device in the harmony database? I have my tivo as a device TiVoTCD-652160.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The harmony DB is weird. When I programmed mine for the Premiere units the List button existed for the one set to remote code 3 but not the one for remote code 1. I had another harmony that I had previously programed for S3 units with those same remote codes so for the remote code 1 device I just relearned the List button. 

Dan


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The only model I've found that _currently_ has the List command is the HR10-250. Choose "Hughes" as the manufacturer and enter "HR10-250" as the model(Harmony then changes that to "HIRD-250", no idea why).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wish the Harmony software had a way to manually enter hex commands like the old Philips Pronto. That would make it so much easier to add obscure codes like this. 

Dan


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I wish the Harmony software had a way to manually enter hex commands like the old Philips Pronto. That would make it so much easier to add obscure codes like this.
> 
> Dan


You can do this. It is a hidden screen thing. I remember adding 2 buttons with the customer service help a few years back. It allowed uploading Pronto hex codes.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

What are the commands that make a list command, or is it already builtin in the TiVo remote commands.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

philhu said:


> You can do this. It is a hidden screen thing. I remember adding 2 buttons with the customer service help a few years back. It allowed uploading Pronto hex codes.


Really? For a Harmony One? Where? How? If it's been a few years, think Logitech may have removed it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> The only model I've found that _currently_ has the List command is the HR10-250. Choose "Hughes" as the manufacturer and enter "HR10-250" as the model(Harmony then changes that to "HIRD-250", no idea why).


The "list" command is found on the Harmony database for the original S3. I just use that device (instead of the Premiere) for my Premiere activities and made a few tweaks on the sequences, and it works great.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> The "list" command is found on the Harmony database for the original S3. I just use that device (instead of the Premiere) for my Premiere activities and made a few tweaks on the sequences, and it works great.


What sequence tweaks did you make?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> The "list" command is found on the Harmony database for the original S3. I just use that device (instead of the Premiere) for my Premiere activities and made a few tweaks on the sequences, and it works great.


Have you added one recently? I'm pretty sure I tried it and it wasn't there. They may have updated the database and it's not there anymore.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fofer said:


> What sequence tweaks did you make?


Two sequences I have are, one to turn the clock in the upper right hand corner on/off, and one that skips 8 seconds back and then 30 seconds forward. The second one is for watching football. Hit the button at the end of each play.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Two sequences I have are, one to turn the clock in the upper right hand corner on/off, and one that skips 8 seconds back and then 30 seconds forward. The second one is for watching football. Hit the button at the end of each play.


Cool! How do you do the clock one?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Cool! How do you do the clock one?


select-->play-->select-->9-->select

Do it while watching a recording


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> select-->play-->select-->9-->select
> 
> Do it while watching a recording


Awesome, sweet, I love it, thanks.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

All of the above commands people are asking about are available when setting up the H1 Customized Buttons in the Device setup. I added Tivo, List, Live TV, PowerOn and PowerOff and PowerToggle, Slow Forward, and Stop to the original list which included ThumbsUp and ThumbsDown, and Tivo and LiveTV might have been included originally. Anyway, go to the Device setup for the Tivo and select Additional or Customized Buttons. I set it up using TCD-658000 for my Tivo HD 157 HD unit.

All of the above commands can be accessed using the LCD. I even added an extra List command using the Up Arrow. It is working without any issues.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Humble said:


> All of the above commands people are asking about are available when setting up the H1 Customized Buttons in the Device setup. I added Tivo, List, Live TV, PowerOn and PowerOff and PowerToggle, Slow Forward, and Stop to the original list which included ThumbsUp and ThumbsDown, and Tivo and LiveTV might have been included originally. Anyway, go to the Device setup for the Tivo and select Additional or Customized Buttons. I set it up using TCD-658000 for my Tivo HD 157 HD unit.
> 
> All of the above commands can be accessed using the LCD. I even added an extra List command using the Up Arrow. It is working without any issues.


How recently did you add that device?


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

Today. 12/21/2012. I have been using it and testing all my add-ons without incident.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fofer said:


> What sequence tweaks did you make?


CC was one, but it's flaky since they've changed its access in the info menu. The sequence is different for watching live vs. a recording.

There's also a sequence for accessing settings. TiVo --> page down --> select --> select.

I also modified the 30 second skip. With the "stock" one you actually FF 30 seconds and can still see some of the commercials. I enabled the backdoor command which changes it to an actual 30 second skip where you don't see anything; you just jump 30 seconds. It's select --> select --> play --> select --> 3 --> 0 --> select. This is a change from the old backdoor code because it adds an extra "select" at the beginning to bring up the mini guide. And this is for use with the HDUI. The post in this thread may explain it better...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> How recently did you add that device?


I just added the Premiere to my Harmony setup this past week and "list" definitely is NOT there. Actually none of those are in there...you'd have to teach some of them to the One. What you have apparently done is "fooled" the Harmony database into believing it's a Premiere when it's not. That's essentially what I'm doing; using my old S3 commands in my new Premiere XL4 setup.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Humble said:


> Today. 12/21/2012. I have been using it and testing all my add-ons without incident.


When I add a device and use TCD-658000, I don't see "List" as an option. I already have it on my H1, so it doesn't really matter for me. I'm just trying to clarify for others that may look at this thread.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

Under the Device area: Set up your Tivo or as I did, use PVR. Go to the first blank column under Additional Buttons and type the word "List". A drop down column will appear in the second column, next to the first item you used i.e., List. Choose PVR or Tivo depending the original setup. I selected "PVR". The third and final drop down list will show up and you will choose the command. Open the list and select "List" or any of the others I have mentioned before. Please let me know if this worked for you. That is the end of the Device setup.

Then, go to Activities and add the device to Watch TV or whatever you call that Activity. On the setup, choose Customize Buttons and follow a similar procedure under the Additional Buttons area. Use a similar procedudre as stated for the Device to setup and select the Additonal Buttons you want to use. The same group you chose from in Devices will be shown in the third column of the Activity area. You follow a similar procedure under the Additional Buttons category to add the commands for your Harmony One.

I have a Harmony One but I would think this would work for any of the LCD models.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Humble said:


> Go to the first blank column under Additional or Customized Buttons and type the word "List". A drop down column will appear. Choose PVR or Tivo depending the original setup. I selected "PVR". The third and final drop down list will show up and you will choose the command. Open the list and select "List" or any of the others I have mentioned before. Please let me know if this worked for you.
> 
> I have a Harmony One but I would think this would work for any of the LCD models.


Does not work with my Premiere device. It still just lists the commands in the Harmony database for the Premiere...and "list" is not there.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Humble said:


> Today. 12/21/2012. I have been using it and testing all my add-ons without incident.





Humble said:


> Under the Device area: Set up your Tivo or as I did, use PVR. Go to the first blank column under Additional Buttons and type the word "List". A drop down column will appear in the second column, next to the first item you used i.e., List. Choose PVR or Tivo depending the original setup. I selected "PVR". The third and final drop down list will show up and you will choose the command. Open the list and select "List" or any of the others I have mentioned before. Please let me know if this worked for you. That is the end of the Device setup.
> 
> Then, go to Activities and add the device to Watch TV or whatever you call that Activity. On the setup, choose Customize Buttons and follow a similar procedure under the Additional Buttons area. Use a similar procedudre as stated for the Device to setup and select the Additonal Buttons you want to use. The same group you chose from in Devices will be shown in the third column of the Activity area. You follow a similar procedure under the Additional Buttons category to add the commands for your Harmony One.
> 
> I have a Harmony One but I would think this would work for any of the LCD models.


Still not seeing it.

Prior to yesterday, 12/21, you did not have the TCD-658000 in your devices list? Or has it been there for some time and yesterday you checked for the "List" command?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Does the harmony not do HEX codes? That would make this whole "how do I get the LIST command" question moot.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> Still not seeing it.
> 
> Prior to yesterday, 12/21, you did not have the TCD-658000 in your devices list? Or has it been there for some time and yesterday you checked for the "List" command?


Installed for the first time yesterday. I had used List before when I used my Harmony 880 but that is now used for a single purpose in another room and has a completely different Harmony address. I did have List on the 880 but it was not used to set up the H! using TCD-658000 which has its own ID number and has nothing to do with the H1.

I will reread my posts on this to make sure they are not misleading. I have done this same thing using a H700, an H880, and now an H1. I deleted the directory, wiped my disk, and reinstalled from the website for every new Harmony I purchased. I don't use the disc that comes with the Harmony.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Go to Devices and install your Tivo. When done, go back to setup and choose "Customize Buttons". Choose "Addtional Buttons".

The first column says Label and the second column says Command. Go to the first blank input on the Label column and type "List". The second column will then show a drop down list arrow of Commands. Choose "List" and then go to the next item. I have nine of these commands on my H1.

2. Go to Activity and add the PVR/Tivo device to Watch TV. Then, set up the Watch TV activity. When you click on setup, choose Additional Buttons. There will be three columns. The first is Label, the second is Device, and the third is Command. Type "List" in the first blank input, the select PVR for everything but Aspect ratio (TV device) in the second column. A drop down box will appear under Command. Select "List" and go to the next item.

I added to my LCD screen Tivo. TV Live, PowerOn, PowerOff, PowerToggle, List, Stop, SlowPlay, and couple of others and everything I selected under Additional Buttons is now on my LCD screen. I have resorted them to my liking by moving them using the yellow arrows and the example blue box with 6 items per LCD page.

I hope this works for you. I am out of ideas.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Does the harmony not do HEX codes? That would make this whole "how do I get the LIST command" question moot.


If you know the Hex code, you can have Logitech customer service add it for you. You usually have to get escalated to second tier customer service.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Humble said:


> Installed for the first time yesterday. I had used List before when I used my Harmony 880 but that is now used for a single purpose in another room and has a completely different Harmony address. I did have List on the 880 but it was not used to set up the H! using TCD-658000 which has its own ID number and has nothing to do with the H1.
> 
> I will reread my posts on this to make sure they are not misleading. I have done this same thing using a H700, an H880, and now an H1. I deleted the directory, wiped my disk, and reinstalled from the website for every new Harmony I purchased. I don't use the disc that comes with the Harmony.


I think the difference might be that you are using the myharmony website and we are using the Logitech software?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Humble said:


> 1. Go to Devices and install your Tivo. When done, go back to setup and choose "Customize Buttons". Choose "Addtional Buttons".
> 
> The first column says Label and the second column says Command. Go to the first blank input on the Label column and type "List". The second column will then show a drop down list arrow of Commands. Choose "List" and then go to the next item...


As I have stated several times now, that does not work. List does not show up in the Harmony database of commands for later TiVos...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fofer said:


> I think the difference might be that you are using the myharmony website and we are using the Logitech software?


I use the website. There shouldn't be a difference. I've never seen one.



Bierboy said:


> As I have stated several times now, that does not work. List does not show up in the Harmony database of commands for later TiVos...


I'm not seeing it either. The only thing I can think of is that he's using an old TiVo remote to confirm the commands when asked "Do you have a remote".

I'm not going to worry about it anymore since I already have it.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

The confirming Tivo remote is the one that came with the TivoHD 658000.

The remote is the upgraded version with the silver trim.

I might add, when someone says they have done this, there may be some quirk in what I have done but "As I have stated...." comes across as arrogant in my book.

Have a great Holiday or in my case, Christmas.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Is there a problem with just configuring the remote for an S3, and then manually adding the A/B/C/D buttons by teaching it from the TiVo remote? Can't speak for the Harmony 1, but that is what I do for my (old) Harmony 880.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No problem, if it works, it works.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Humble said:


> ...when someone says they have done this, there may be some quirk in what I have done but "As I have stated...." comes across as arrogant in my book....


I'm sorry if that's how you interpreted my comment. But the fact is, you keep reiterating the same process, and I've responded with the same answer yet you ignore it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> Is there a problem with just configuring the remote for an S3, and then manually adding the A/B/C/D buttons by teaching it from the TiVo remote? Can't speak for the Harmony 1, but that is what I do for my (old) Harmony 880.


Not a problem at all. I added those four buttons plus added some tweaks which I mentioned earlier...


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> I'm sorry if that's how you interpreted my comment. But the fact is, you keep reiterating the same process, and I've responded with the same answer yet you ignore it.


Perhaps I ignored you because I am using the command you continue to say won't work. If you were the Logitech Senior Engineer in charge of developing and programming the Harmony One, I retract my comment re arrogance.

I don't believe either of us wants to spend our life in a pissing match, so I will just assume you meant well and was frustrated by what you view as my stupity.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Humble said:


> Perhaps I ignored you because I am using the command you continue to say won't work....


You're obviously not closely reading my posts. I never said the *command* doesn't work; it works fine for me because I'm utilizing the original S3 Harmony database key commands and not the Premiere. What I *am* saying is that the command is NOT in the Premiere Harmony database. That is a fact, and others here are confirming it...


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> You're obviously not closely reading my posts. I never said the *command* doesn't work; it works fine for me because I'm utilizing the original S3 Harmony database key commands and not the Premiere. What I *am* saying is that the command is NOT in the Premiere Harmony database. That is a fact, and others here are confirming it...


I apologize. I agree the command is not in the Premiere data base. I also said I was using the commands from an S3 device and perhaps I need to make myself clearer the next trip, if that ever occurs.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

See? We all CAN get along :up:


----------

